# budgies tail feathers



## anmarj (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi

one of our budgies seems to be losing his wing feathers on the left hand side, is there anything we can do to try and stop this or why this is happening?

he is not flying very well at the moment, obviously due to this. The other one is okay.

can any one give me some advice

Kay


***** please ignore ******


----------



## toby13 (Apr 5, 2008)

are the budgies both males if they are budgies are very terriotorial


----------

